# Detailing News- Dodo juice SASQUATCH



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

OFFICIAL LAUNCH OF THE SASQUATCH

Some of you will have seen the new long-throw machine at Waxstock - but for those of you that missed it, let us introduce the SASQUATCH.

For years, 6mm short throw machines were the only orbital polishers available - but then along came something with a much larger polishing footprint... Suddenly 15mm or even 21mm became the norm. The longer throw means a larger area polished with each revolution of the pad, saving time, and it gives you an even safer, lower temperature cut. We think that 15mm is the perfect orbit because 21mm (or more) could mean more vibration, trickier polishing up to creases and swage lines in bodywork and cut also diminishes as throw coverage increases. Our Sasquatch machine may be following in large footsteps but it offers excellent performance for the money... use it with one of our red waffle pads and Lime Prime for tackling soft paint or refining your finish, or grab a microfibre pad and Lime Prime Plus for heavier cutting.

On sale now from the Waxshack for £180 - use the link below for more info and ordering. [remember - you will get FREE shipping on all orders over £40]

https://dodojuice.net/…/sasquatch-long-throw-orbital-machin…

#freshlyjuiced #totallydodo


----------



## M3_GT (Apr 27, 2008)

Is it available with eu plug?


----------

